# Sharp announces first TVs with Moth-Eye technology: the AQUOS XL series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested in seeing the reviews on this "moth eye technology" to see if it is really worth it and speaking of price, what the price will be for this.

Although, I do wish that 80 incher would have been released earlier in the U.S. but I guess it is best to wait and see if it is worth it


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just to update for those curious to see the potential price on this moth display...

per akihabaranew, "with a price range between 280,000 up to 1 Million yen " which for the 80 inch then will have the price around $12,500 (~ 1 million yen). Granted this is the approx price in Japan so in the U.S., it should be slightly less! 

Will have to wait a bit for that price to come down.


----------

